# Do you like Lorde?



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

or i have listened too much pop radio recently :roll


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

She has a nice voice, I secretly kind of like her Royals song but haven't listened to anything else.


----------



## hobo ranger (Sep 1, 2013)

I have to listen to that ***** every day over the radio, so no.


----------



## hasbeenpugged (Nov 10, 2013)

I do like her voice a lot and hopefully, she will grow into an independent artist without being chewed up by big studios.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think she's a little different from the norm which is always a good thing. Catchy tunes and talented. All at 16, sheesh.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

She's okay. I appreciate she has a lot of talent for her age, but I just don't buy the hype. I find the lyrics a bit irritating. It's all very 'special and unique snowflake'. And she seems to spend a lot of time criticising other female singers, which comes across as particularly obnoxious given her age. I don't dislike her, but I'm not really a fan.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Hated the song when I first heard it. Now I don't change the station if it comes on. Happens with nearly every Top 40 song when one listens to the radio on the way to school every day.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

She's okay, I only like a few songs. I don't think she's as great as some people make her out to be....


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

hobo ranger said:


> I have to listen to that ***** every day over the radio, so no.


Me too. I tried to change the radio station at work to something more tolerable, but some old hag complained. It's a *****ing hardware store and we have to play pop music. It's the dumbest thing ever.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

She's good. And did you guys see her freakishly weird dance at stage. Gives me nightmares.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Who is that? I'm not in tune with pop culture.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

galacticsenator said:


> Who is that? I'm not in tune with pop culture.


New Zealand born pop artist that has more talent than most tbh, currently doing the rounds in the mainstream.

She seems to be channeling Kate Bush's singing with the musical ambiance of The XX/The Postal Service - a nice combination in short bursts imo :b


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

I've only heard one song by Lorde. 

I'm going to a big concert in December and Lorde will be playing among many other artists. I'm mainly just going to see The Arctic Monkeys <3


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> She's okay. I appreciate she has a lot of talent for her age, but I just don't buy the hype. I find the lyrics a bit irritating. It's all very 'special and unique snowflake'. And she seems to spend a lot of time criticising other female singers, which comes across as particularly obnoxious given her age. I don't dislike her, but I'm not really a fan.


My stance exactly.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

hughjames95 said:


> My stance exactly.


Hmm, I kinda get what you mean. But she's no different from most in the music industry in trying to be an 'individual' - she certainly isn't the worse I reckon.

As for her criticism against other female pop stars - the girl has balls lol :b It's great that she drawing attention to and simulataneously not conforming to the convention of stripping down to her undies in order to get publicity. She's a shining light for other women in an industry where it's easy to sell your morals for a quick buck.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Royals is the only song of hers I've heard and I quite like it. Not sure that is enough to say if I like her or not though.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

She's not bad but all I've heard from her is that one song and it's not much to base a liking off. Also every radio station seems to flick between this song and Wrecking Ball every half hour. Well not every station. Maybe I need to listen to Kerrang or something. :b


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> New Zealand born pop artist that has more talent than most tbh, currently doing the rounds in the mainstream.
> 
> She seems to be channeling Kate Bush's singing with the musical ambiance of The XX/The Postal Service - a nice combination in short bursts imo :b


Eh her voice is ok. Not my type of music though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Paper Samurai said:


> Hmm, I kinda get what you mean. But she's no different from most in the music industry in trying to be an 'individual' - she certainly isn't the worse I reckon.
> 
> As for her criticism against other female pop stars - the girl has balls lol :b It's great that she drawing attention to and simulataneously not conforming to the convention of stripping down to her undies in order to get publicity. She's a shining light for other women in an industry where it's easy to sell your morals for a quick buck.


Agree, the criticism I have seen which she has shown is completely founded imo and more people should be doing so. It's strange that she isn't getting more support in criticizing the way her peers are portraying her gender, especially considering how many woman are so vocal about how woman are perceived in society.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I like her music, its pretty catchy. As a person, she's pretty cool. I like how she speaks her mind. She seems really mature for her age.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

When I had a roommate, she'd always bring over her friends and/or 15 year old sister, blast "Royals" from her laptop, and sing to it like we're at a ****ing karaoke bar. She was a theater major and a singer, and so were most of her friends and sister. They had pretty decent voices, but damn did it get annoying. Since that was my introduction to that song, I don't really like it simply because of the association. 

I've however been having this Lorde girl recommended in my YT sidebar quite often. I think I listened to one or two other of her songs. They're all right; musically not something I'd usually gravitate towards but she definitely has more a unique style than supposedly other pop radio artists. She's also pretty young from what I've heard, which young artists always stun me. Makes me quite a tinge jealous, as well.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> Agree, the criticism I have seen which she has shown is completely founded imo and more people should be doing so. It's strange that she isn't getting more support in criticizing the way her peers are portraying her gender, especially considering how many woman are so vocal about how woman are perceived in society.


And she's still only 16, which is what's so amazing about it !


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

galacticsenator said:


> Eh her voice is ok. Not my type of music though.


In short bursts this sort of thing is nice to listen to - playing it non-stop on the radio would not be a great idea :teeth

Like I said earlier, it kinda reminds me of this:


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

No, I find her song very smug and special in a reverse snobbishness sort of way. It's the sort of song that appeals to a certain sort of pretentiousness.

However, it's not all bad because there is at least one hilarious cover of it. This is SO cool. I don't know how these guys kept a straight face:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I thought you were talking about Lordi. I'm not down with the kids.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> In short bursts this sort of thing is nice to listen to - playing it non-stop on the radio would not be a great idea :teeth
> 
> Like I said earlier, it kinda reminds me of this:


Oh my god thanks, I was listening to that first track in a documentary the other day and wanted to find it but since it has no lyrics that's impossible.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Charmander said:


> She's not bad but all I've heard from her is that one song and it's not much to base a liking off. Also every radio station seems to flick between this song and Wrecking Ball every half hour. Well not every station. Maybe I need to listen to Kerrang or something. :b


I heard Kerrang was getting shut down  I haven't listened to it for years but still, that was basically my teenage years.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I know one song and that is Royals. And it's really catchy and was stuck in my head for a while so I'll say she is good and sure, I like her.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Heard her on the radio, she has a nice voice. But lyrics aren't that great, I prefer listening to lyrics that make some actual sense and have a meaning and soul behind them.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> And she seems to spend a lot of time criticising other female singers, which comes across as particularly obnoxious given her age.


Most of the comments about those artists she didn't come up with out of the blue, she was asked by interviewers who then took them out of context to make it seem like she was being a *****. Plus, one comment in particular was directed at the message of a song, but it was blown out of proportion to the point where the criticizee thinks Lorde was "tearing [her] down" (she didn't even write the song!).

I'm not a fan, but it bothers me that people are giving her crap because she claims to be a feminist and feminism supposedly means she needs to be "supportive" of other female artists no questions asked. The goal of feminism is to get rid of all these double standards. If a male artist doesn't have to be "nice" to all male artists and not be thought less because of it, then a female artist doesn't have to either. It's not like she's criticizing a female for something she wouldn't have criticized a male for.

It's for the above reason I'm also pissed at all these people trying to make this teenage girl their next savior. I think it's telling what kind of expectations people have of women when people who don't even have their own daughters think she's a good role model mostly because she's young and _looks_ virginal.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

arnie said:


>


Excuse me while I change my pants - I just wet myself laughing.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Even though the radio here is saturated with her music (because we have an obsession with successful 'homegrown' New Zealanders, because of the small population/culture of this country) I still actually like her a lot more than most other pop/pop alternative 'artists'. Voice and even lyrics are solid. Not my type of music exactly but I can definitely appreciate it, and it's good to see that ****s like Cyrus and Bieber aren't the only ones at the top of the charts.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Every time I hear her song I liek her a little less. I'm starting to miss my sattelite radio since regular radio seems to loop the same 4 songs over and over again, her osng being one of them. 

Most annoying is when its playing when I get out of the car to go in somewhere and it's playing again an hour later when I come back.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, I do. Not as much as Ellie Goulding, but still like her.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh my god thanks, I was listening to that first track in a documentary the other day and wanted to find it but since it has no lyrics that's impossible.


Heh, glad to be of help. I know how hard it is to find a song without lyrics myself :teeth


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Who


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't know anything about her and don't care to.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

TheThinker11 said:


> I don't know anything about her and don't care to.


_Wikipedia:_ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorde

_10 Fun Facts you didn't know about Lorde! :_ http://www.novafm.com.au/station/na...icle/ten-fun-facts-you-didnt-know-about-lorde

_22 reasons to get obsessed with Lorde:_

http://www.buzzfeed.com/louispeitzman/reasons-to-get-obsessed-with-lorde

_Everyone's Talking About Lorde - Here's What You Need To Know:_
http://www.popsugar.com.au/Facts-Trivia-Royals-Singer-Lorde-Ella-Yelich-OConnor-31037653


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Charmander said:


> _Wikipedia:_ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorde
> 
> _10 Fun Facts you didn't know about Lorde! :_ http://www.novafm.com.au/station/na...icle/ten-fun-facts-you-didnt-know-about-lorde
> 
> ...


Ah yes, earth shattering information :shock


----------



## bunnyboo (Nov 18, 2013)

Nah. She comes off as "all-knowing" to me. She criticizes people way too much publicly. I feel she should have private conversations with them. Her lyrics from that one song bug me, because it's kinda hypocritical. Just another singer, trying to be "different".


----------

